# Where to buy projector housing only?



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

The Retrofit Source online: headlight upgrades for all applications


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

bduffey723 said:


> A couple months ago I bought a set of projector headlights and HIDs from a friend who didn't like them. Now that I have the time to install them and the garage is not ice cold i cannot find the housings. I have the HID bulbs and harness' but cannot find the housings at all. So does anyone know of a website that i can order JUST the housings?


If u already have the projector lenses, HID bulbs and the wiring harnes then all u need to do is use your existing housing. U don't need to buy a housing. All u do is gut the factory housing and install the projectors into it..


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> The Retrofit Source online: headlight upgrades for all applications


Sounds like he has everything needed to retrofit. I just don't think he realized that u use your original housing.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> Sounds like he has everything needed to retrofit. I just don't think he realized that u use your original housing.


Oh when I read projector housing I thought this.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Oh when I read projector housing I thought this.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


yes u r correct and thank u for the website. its a very good website to.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Oh when I read projector housing I thought this.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I was assuming when he said he bought "projector headlights and HIDs" the projectors should've already been housed. Normally when I see someone talking about a housing, I think the entire headlight assembly (housing). Your picture shows a complete projector, which is what I'm thinking he bought from his friend. So basically, he bought lenses not projectors..


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol I should've read the title post more carefully!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm just going to say this now, DO NOT try and use your stock housings for a retrofit. You will melt/permanently destroy your stock housings before you get them separated from the lenses to do a retrofit. Buy aftermarket OEM style headlights for cheap and then bake those to cut the seal and do the retrofit. However if you have no idea what you are doing I would send a PM to XtremeRevolution before getting started.


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I'm just going to say this now, DO NOT try and use your stock housings for a retrofit. You will melt/permanently destroy your stock housings before you get them separated from the lenses to do a retrofit. Buy aftermarket OEM style headlights for cheap and then bake those to cut the seal and do the retrofit. However if you have no idea what you are doing I would send a PM to XtremeRevolution before getting started.


Ya I've seen the millions of threads about them being impossible to open.

However, there is a shop that does all custom work to any car right near me. A friend of a friend SAID he took his headlights up there that he could not separate and they did it for him for $50.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I suspect they were cut but being professionals probably not noticeable.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bduffey723 (Apr 30, 2012)

Mick said:


> I suspect they were cut but being professionals probably not noticeable.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Ya he showed me them on his truck and all they did was open them for him. He said they didn't cut them and when i looked at them on his car i didn't notice anything.


----------

